
AWS Ohio is down - tmlee
https://twitter.com/ernsheong/status/1002088615181090817
======
xtreak29
Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (Ohio) - Internet Connectivity - 12:36 AM PDT We
are currently investigating connectivity issues in the US-EAST-2 Region.

AWS Internet Connectivity (Ohio) - Internet Connectivity - 12:49 AM PDT We are
currently investigating connectivity issues in the US-EAST-2 Region.

------
ernsheong
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/) has been
updated.

------
benwilber0
us-east-2 is back online now. all of our EC2 instances were terminated and our
ASGs have spawned replacements. So I don't think that's just a network issue..

~~~
QuinnyPig
What’s your instance health check doing? Is it possible that a loss of network
connectivity caused the instances to go non-responsive?

------
zetaone
EC2 services have been restored and now back online.

------
kureikain
hope it will went back quickly :(.

~~~
kureikain
it's getting back

